

HTML5 Game Contest for Pokki - Win $30k + GDC trip - memnips
http://www.pokki.com/1up/

======
sakai
Does anyone know how the revenue sharing (and other terms) work for the Pokki
store?

I'm all for prizes and contests as a means of incentivizing creativity and
innovation, but the lack of clarity on the above point (and thus what you both
"get" and "give up" for winning) is disappointing.

~~~
memnips
Disclaimer: I am one of the founders of SweetLabs (the company behind Pokki).

There are no revenue sharing requirements for the use of third-party ad
services and third-party payment providers at this time (though the providers
must be approved - list forthcoming). We're still very much focused on
developer and user adoption right now.

That said we will be offering our own monetization options next year and there
will be very favorable rev-share requirements tied to those for developers.

You are essentially giving up very little beyond time to participate in this
contest!

------
johnfn
I'm not a big fan of contests with big rewards for top 3 and no consolation
for anyone else. I would much rather participate if it was distributed over 10
or 20 winners, because then it would seem like I had a better shot at winning.

~~~
memnips
Thanks for the feedback. I would love to know if others agree with you.

